# Gentoo op een laptop

## sjefke

Hallo

Ik heb met succes Gentoo 1.4 rc2 geinstalleerd op mijn desktop. Nu wil ik op mijn laptop ook Gentoo 1.4 rc2 installeren. En dat krijg ik maar niet voor elkaar.

Ik gebruik de liveCD die ik ook voor mijn desktop heb gebruikt.

Als ik boot dan zie de gentoo logo.

vervolgens zie ik 

Loading gentoo..

Loading intitrd..

Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel. 

En daarna niks meer. Het is alsof het niet wil "doorstarten".

Mijn laptop is Fujitsu Siemens Amilo D

40GB hdd

256M Ram

Iemand een idee.

----------

## garo

De kernel zal niet compatibel zijn met uw hardware, probeer is een andere cd (ondertussen is gentoo 1.4rc3 uit).

Zoek hier de juiste cd.

----------

## sjefke

Ik heb het ook al eens met Gentoo 1.4 rc3 (livecd) geprobeerd. Maar dat gaf het zelfde probleem.

----------

## sjefke

Ik heb het ook geprobeerd met liveCD Gentoo 1.2, en dat werkt perfect op mijn laptop. Maar vanaf Gentoo 1.4 rc2 kan loopt de boot vast in mijn laptop.

Als ik nu met liveCD Gentoo 1.2 boot kan ik dan toch Gentoo 1.4 rc2 of rc3 installeren ? Zo, ja welke stappen moet ik dan nemen en welke bestand moet ik dan downloaden ??

----------

## garo

 *Quote:*   

> Als ik nu met liveCD Gentoo 1.2 boot kan ik dan toch Gentoo 1.4 rc2 of rc3 installeren ?

 

ja

 *Quote:*   

> Zo, ja welke stappen moet ik dan nemen

 

ik ben niet compleet zeker, maar ik zou een stage 1 install doen en als je klaar bent check dan eens welke gcc je hebt:

```
gcc -v
```

indien je versie boven de 3 is heb je gentoo 1.4

----------

## Russki

Hoi,

probeer het met de Knoppix CD. 

Groeten

----------

## Stuartje

Met de 1.2 livecd booten en dan stage1 van de 1.4rc3 downloaden en uitvoeren.

----------

## sjefke

" Met de 1.2 livecd booten en dan stage1 van de 1.4rc3 downloaden en uitvoeren. "

Dat heb ik gedaan maar dan met 1.4 rc2 en met 1.4 rc3. Ik heb met grub een dual boot gemaakt tussen windows XP en Gentoo 1.4. Zodra reboot en ik kies Gentoo dan krijg ik de volgende mededeling:

Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel.

En daarna niks meer.

Blijkbaar is de kernel zodanig aangepast dat mijn nieuwe laptop (slechts een paar maanden oud) wel op een oude versie van Gentoo draait maar niet op een nieuwe Gentoo versie. 

Iemand een idee

----------

## AlterEgo

[zelf geen ervaring]

op de forums zijn draadjes te vinden die beschrijven hoe je laptops moet opstarten zonder pcmcia support, want dat blijkt vaak de oorzaak te zijn van dat vastslaan.

----------

## sjefke

Het is me tot heden nog niet gelukt om Gentoo 1.4 rc2 of rc3 op mijn laptop aan de praat te krijgen. Ik wacht wel tot de stable version uit is, en probeer het dan opnieuw.

----------

## Stuartje

 *sjefke wrote:*   

> Het is me tot heden nog niet gelukt om Gentoo 1.4 rc2 of rc3 op mijn laptop aan de praat te krijgen. Ik wacht wel tot de stable version uit is, en probeer het dan opnieuw.

 

Probeer te booten met de 1.2 livecd of desnoods zelfs met knoppix!

----------

## Remco

Hoihoi!

Ook hier een Gentoo gebruiker met een (wat oudere laptop). Ik dacht dat ik een behoorlijk handige gentoo-gebruiker was, totdat ik het op een laptop probeerde te installeren, maar ondertussen heb ik het wel redelijk onder de knie  :Smile:  Hoe dan ook, een huisgenoot die pas terug is bekeerd tot linux (Debian ivm. 133 MHz, 64MB ram) had ook dat hij stopte op hetzelfde moment. Daar bleek het probleem te zijn dat de kernel te groot was. Misschien is het ook voor jou een goed idee om een paar minder relevante zaken als modules mee te nemen en pas te laden in je modules.autoload?

----------

